# Happy Helper Plan - can you change the helper mid-month?



## Senni (Feb 21, 2020)

I just bought the trial and probably gonna cancel the subscription before it bills me, although I might change my mind along the line. I really want my helper to be either Fauna or Marshal, but I haven't met them yet and so cannot choose them -- of course, I wouldn't mind settling for Beau because he's a cutie too, but if possible I'd love to set it as Beau for now and change it to Fauna or Marshal later on. Is that possible?! Or is it a once a month or choose once and live with it forever kind of thing?


----------



## Ras (Feb 21, 2020)

You could change it twenty times a day if you wanted. There aren’t limits.


----------



## Senni (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah, after clicking the choose animal button I discovered the "change caretaker" button right in the menu screen with the rest of the happy helper information so I was psyched! Thanks for the response though!!


----------

